# RIP Alexandrov Choir



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.rt.com/news/371684-alexandrov-ensemble-plane-crash/











The famous Alexandrov 'Red Army' Choir lost half of its members, the singing part (the dancing part was not onboard), due to a plane crash in the Black Sea


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

More victims of political games. How very, very sad.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

What a tragic loss. RIP.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Loved their performances especially when they were officially the Red Army Chorus. Despite the politics, a very tragic loss. Traditional Russian folk and former Soviet nationalistic music is much under-appreciated in the west.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

.........

Покойся с миром, Rest in Peace.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The Alexandrov Ensemble, aka Red Army Choir, seemed to have three sets of artists: The choir, the band, and the dancers. The news isn't totally clear, but it seems like both the choir and the band were on board that flight, and that the dancers were not. Does anybody know for sure? Is there a comparable disaster, historically, affecting a musical ensemble of this size?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> More victims of political games. How very, very sad.


Could be another attack according by the media.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Rumors of a bombing continue. But military flights out of Sochi take place under conditions of extreme security. It will be interesting to see what actually happened, if that is ever released.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

My heart goes out to the Russian people that lost their family in this tragic incident.

I think I have an old 45 rpm vinyl single of this same choir. It's a French issue (Tiercé panorama) and the choir is called Choeurs de l'Armée Soviétique. They are singing Plaine ma plaine/Tatchanka/Nous sommes venus en visite.
Well even if they are not the same choirs here are two YT-videos of the Red Army Choir.






I love the song of the Wolga boatsmen even more.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Music from "The Hunt for Red October." Written by Basil Poledouris and performed by an American orchestra and choir. But its inspiration is obvious!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

my wife is Russian - so we were on youtube last night watching all her favourite songs etc. I think only some of the soloists survived as they were not needed.
hard to believe it was human error or mechanical failure as these military use planes have the highest level of maintenance (for russia) - think about the clapped out old planes spluttering around in the former soviet union.
Putin will want to keep this secret if it is a terrorist attack as it will further undermine russia's role in Syria in the eyes of the russian public.
but no claims of responsibility so far


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

I heard this on CBC radio today... Just awful.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Could be another attack according by the media.


They were on a flight to Syria to perform for the Russian troops, fighting there on the side of the legitimate government, against IS and the "rebels". Someone did not want to see them there very much.

Someone else who died on that flight was the Russian humanitarian worker Elizaveta Glinka who became well-known for delivering medical aid to the people caught in the Ukrainian conflict. She was also on the way to Syria with a shipment of medicine.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Music from "The Hunt for Red October." Written by Basil Poledouris and performed by an American orchestra and choir. But its inspiration is obvious!


I'd recommend the real thing over Hollywood knockoff interpretations. I guess I've lost patience with seeing other cultures through American mass entertainment.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> They were on a flight to Syria to perform for the Russian troops, fighting there on the side of the legitimate government, against IS and the "rebels". *Someone did not want to see them there very much.*
> 
> Someone else who died on that flight was the Russian humanitarian worker Elizaveta Glinka who became well-known for delivering medical aid to the people caught in the Ukrainian conflict. She was also on the way to Syria with a shipment of medicine.


Russia had already lost 1 airliner - and had an ambassador murdered over their involvement in syria - the only friend they have in syria is Assad and his regime - all the rebel groups inc ISIS they have been bombing are enemies that have the ability to inflict them serious losses.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

The Red Army Choir is the only choir of its kind that is so famous around the world. Could Russia has bad luck or.....something else is behind it? Is it too obvious?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

At least the found the so called "black box" so we have to wait.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Pugg said:


> At least the found the so called "black box" so we have to wait.


If the plane was a terror target we will never know. Russia would never admit such a thing. They had no option in the case of the plane that came down over Egypt as the investigation was not under their jurisdiction.

They will want to pin it on pilot error or mechanical failure.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Very sorry indeed. As a student, I had the chance to see the Red Army Choir in concert & I was bowled over. 
Rest in peace.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

This is such a devastating loss for all of us who love music, the choir's family and friends. Ilarion introduced me to the choir several months ago and I have enjoyed their music greatly since then (before now I didn't realize their performance was used _In the Hunt For Red October_).

Several months ago I made a post on the Berlin Philharmonic's Facebook page that these orchestras should NEVER fly together on the same plane: no matter what the extra expense, they should be divided up into at least three flights.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

stomanek said:


> Russia had already lost 1 airliner - and had an ambassador murdered over their involvement in syria - the only friend they have in syria is Assad and his regime - all the rebel groups inc ISIS they have been bombing are enemies that have the ability to inflict them serious losses.


As much as I know Russians - that will only strengthen their will to fight. And fight they should.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> As much as I know Russians - that will only strengthen their will to fight. And fight they should.


You make it sound like they are defending the motherland against the nazis. In reality they are meddling in a foreign conflict.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

JosefinaHW said:


> This is such a devastating loss for all of us who love music, the choir's family and friends. Ilarion introduced me to the choir several months ago and I have enjoyed their music greatly since then (before now I didn't realize their performance was used _In the Hunt For Red October_).


See post #10 in this thread.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

stomanek said:


> You make it sound like they are defending the motherland against the nazis. In reality they are meddling in a foreign conflict.


They are meddling in a conflict where another side ( USA) has already meddled in, and they are trying to restore peace, order and a legitimate government again.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

stomanek said:


> If the plane was a terror target we will never know. Russia would never admit such a thing. They had no option in the case of the plane that came down over Egypt as the investigation was not under their jurisdiction.
> 
> They will want to pin it on pilot error or mechanical failure.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupolev_Tu-154

It's a mechanical failure with the air flaps that made the plane hit the water surface with 510 km/h; a video has been made by someone of the takeoff and the following crashing. Many eyewitnesses confirm the same account.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

When I was four or five, one of my favourite records was an old, scratchy one featuring the Red Army Choir. I always wanted to listen to "the Russian record" as I called it. Especially this bit:






I'm sure I was responsible for quite a number of the scratches.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> They are meddling in a conflict where another side ( USA) has already meddled in, and they are trying to restore peace, order and a legitimate government again.


In that they will never succeed - I would have thought western failures in iraq, afganistan would have taught them that.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

TxllxT said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupolev_Tu-154
> 
> It's a mechanical failure with the air flaps that made the plane hit the water surface with 510 km/h; a video has been made by someone of the takeoff and the following crashing. Many eyewitnesses confirm the same account.


Well I hope that is the explanation - as no terror cells have claimed responsibility - it is probably correct.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

stomanek said:


> Well I hope that is the explanation - as no terror cells have claimed responsibility - it is probably correct.


It's almost ( for sure) confirmed.
The wings bit I mean.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

stomanek said:


> In that they will never succeed - I would have thought western failures in iraq, afganistan would have taught them that.


Those were one country's failures, don't you dare to equate Washington DC with the entire West.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Those were one country's failures, don't you dare to equate Washington DC with the entire West.


I think you will find more than 1 country was involved.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2016)

stomanek said:


> I think you will find more than 1 country was involved.


They are hiding behind the Bush.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

^ No need to hide. Let those with a dirty conscience hide.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Serbian crowd tribute to the memory of the Alexandrov Choir. Amazing how they can sing!


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

The ensemble's famed and long-time conductor, Valery Khalilov, lost as well.


----------

